# Bad shooting!



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, today was opening day of pheasant in PA, so my buddy, his dogs, and I headed to the club to see if we could bust a couple of cacklers. The dogs put up 2 enormous roosters right in front of me at what I consider the ideal range and I never touched a feather! 

It's not like I'm some world champion shooter, but I'm serviceable. I hit more than I miss. Usually! In fact, over the past few years, I've made some shots that amazed my buddy, and that dude can shoot! After the second miss the older of the two dogs gave me a look that seemed to say, "Why am I out here busting my butt for you?"

So, something is wrong, but I'm not sure what. Then I remembered that our club holds an open to the public trap shoot on Sunday evenings. You can shoot a round of trap for 5 bucks. Think I'll grab a box of target loads and head out there tomorrow for a tune up! I have to do something, there are pretty birds out there to be whacked, and I want to whack some! 

Anybody else out there get into a shooting funk? All tips to get out of one appreciated!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Practice makes perfect. Before our annual grouse trip, we usually each shoot 400-500 shells at clay birds with our electronic thrower. No substitute for putting lead down range


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

We usually go to clay range a couple times between august and September. We usually only shoot a couple of boxes per outing. Since we don't shoot regularly, I get muscle fatigue if I shooting a lot at one outing, then the practice doesn't help. I've had 4 rotator cuff surgeries, which causes me to tire even faster. Go to the range and if you do well, keep the session short and try to end it on a good string of shots
Btw, I hate it when my dog gives me those "you missed again, dirty looks" lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, went out and shot a round of trap at the club. Turns out it's only 3 bucks per round. My shooting in the first session was abysmal! 7 for 25! However, our "Trap guy" was right over my shoulder the whole round, telling me what I was doing. At one point he said, "You gotta remember that these clay birds are coming out of the house a lot faster than a pheasant gets up, about 40 mph. You have to acquire the target, swing the gun, and pull the trigger while you are swinging! You stop your gun and then pull the trigger!" This was a fault I thought I had gotten rid of.

So, after stewing about that in the clubhouse for a while, I bought another box of shells and signed up for another round. The second round I hit 14 of 25. Nothing to write home about, but I doubled my original score and hit more than I missed! Which is all that I'm after! 

When I left I made sure to shake his hand and thank him for his help. I also noticed that for a nondescript sportsman's club in a tiny little town, there was some really awesome hardware on display! Some of the guns out there made me drool! Some of these dudes are serious!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

you see some K 80's


buckeyebowman said:


> Well, went out and shot a round of trap at the club. Turns out it's only 3 bucks per round. My shooting in the first session was abysmal! 7 for 25! However, our "Trap guy" was right over my shoulder the whole round, telling me what I was doing. At one point he said, "You gotta remember that these clay birds are coming out of the house a lot faster than a pheasant gets up, about 40 mph. You have to acquire the target, swing the gun, and pull the trigger while you are swinging! You stop your gun and then pull the trigger!" This was a fault I thought I had gotten rid of.
> 
> So, after stewing about that in the clubhouse for a while, I bought another box of shells and signed up for another round. The second round I hit 14 of 25. Nothing to write home about, but I doubled my original score and hit more than I missed! Which is all that I'm after!
> 
> When I left I made sure to shake his hand and thank him for his help. I also noticed that for a nondescript sportsman's club in a tiny little town, there was some really awesome hardware on display! Some of the guns out there made me drool! Some of these dudes are serious!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Are you talking about Krieghoff? I don't know, but suppose I could ask around. I know some of these guys might get nervous if they saw me reaching for one of their guns in the rack!

I know I got nervous when a young kid, who was also shooting a Rem 1100, made a move toward my gun! 

I should ask the guy who shot just before me in the second round. He smoked 24-25. I also remember reading a post, I believe it was here, that was titled Krieghoff vs Perazzi. I thought it referred to some upcoming UFC title fight! I had no idea they made shotguns.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

My m32 K 7 barrel set was made in 1964. And the K vs P debate is years old. I solved it own K and P. Do not reach for one with out asking.


----------

